# Debate between hubby and me



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Debate between hubby and me

This year we're doing Peanuts for the little kids...we're discussing what to do next year...this is the question...

Peter Pan or Sleepy Hallow?

We know that all the kids would know Peter Pan but Sleepy Hallow is not as well known by todays children but would be more fitting for Halloween.

What do you all think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

truthfully, I 'm not sure how many children know Peter Pan now either.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a hard call to make. Both have been done by Disney, but the last time I seen Sleepy hallow was the Johnny Depp movie and that was not a child friendly film. I guess I would have to go with Peter Pan. It would be more child friendly I think. 
As for what children know these days, I would have to go ask one to find out. And frankly I wouldnt hold out much hope of them knowing either of them.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the original sleepy hallow the disney cartoon would be great!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Sleepy Hollow. Would be so much more fun to do and I think that everyone would enjoy it more. Halloween is supposed to be a little spooky.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gotta go with Den on this one. Doesn't have to be bloody or terrifying, but Halloween is best when it's spooky. Even if just in a mild, cartoony kinda way. Just my opinion.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Kids would know Hook not pan.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

My thought's, go with the original sleepy hallow the disney "cartoon".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tough call. Personal preference would be Sleepy Hallow, but think that would depend on the age you're are targeting?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm another vote for the Disney Sleepy Hallow. I loved that movie as a kid! I think any kids who didn't know the story, or characters, could probably be filled in by their parents. I know when I have kids someday, they'll grow up watching Sleepy Hallow AND the Great Pumpkin every year!


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with the sleepy hallow.... If its for the little ToTs you could always get the cartoon and have it playing on a loop in the corner


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I would go with Sleepy Hollow. I agree with the above post that kids would probably know Hook more than Peter Pan and therefore would probably think you have a pirate's theme going on. Sleepy Hollow has more of a Halloween feel to it than Peter Pan.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with Sleepy HAllow too. Very halloweeny and even if they dont know the story that well everyone knows of the pumpkin head horse rider.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with Yard its a short enough cartoon you could loop it .. Sleepy Hollow all the way.. I love that cartoon especially the part when he throws the flaming pumpkin through the bridge


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like Hubby wins...Sleepy Hallow it is 

I like the idea of looping the vid but could we get in trouble doing that? All DVD's come with warnings "not for public exhibition" and I know that Disney is hard core against copyright infringement.

Hubby was a bit concerned about us doing the Peanuts thing but then I pointed out that this wasn't a commercial thing.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would vote for sleepy hollow


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I think playing the video is okay as long as you are not compensated ($$ or other) Even if you take donations it is considered copyright infringement. 

This would be more like inviting every one of your neighbors over to watch a movie...in your front yard


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree.... It should be fine as long as you don't charge for your haunt or take donations... As long as you don't "Profit" from it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, we were planning on taking donations this year so the video is out. I think the prop's will be enough to get the parents to fill them in on the story.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

boy you sure are getting ahead though XD

i'd go sleep hallow.


----------

